# Cowboys new hangout.



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok shacksters I thought I had better get a build thread going because my mates aren't too fussed about me doing this dedicated HT but I am super excited. Where do I start. 
The room I have chosen was a nothing sitting room that had our main hallway walk straight thru it. (Open plan). and for me, the mrs and 2 kids who all love movies it was time to change that. 
So I have decided to add a wall to shut the room off from the hallway which will leave me a space of 2.7m wide by 5m long. Standard 2.4m ceilings. 
I will start adding some photos as I go, but if anyone had suggestions, especially specific to smaller HTs like mine pls go for it. Total budget to get started is $5k( aud) odd.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Not a great snap but u may get the idea. 
What I would like to achieve is
110" fixed screen on the 2.7 metre wall. 
5.1 channel system but on a 7.1 avr with 2 zones. 
Seating for 3 at the back ( I have the couch, story to follow). And seating at front for 2 kids. (9&6)
Solid quality proj with 3d for kids movies. Also an escape for me to watch the AFL. Go blues!!!
Good solid sound. ( I have 5 gallo adiva speakers that I would like to incorporate.) 
Some nice lighting and a dark color scheme throughout. 

Ok. As for the couch. Picked up this bad boy off eBay for $10 delivered. Electric recliners, all working. Needs a little tlc but $10 I couldn't go past it. ( and the mrs was very adamant on red furniture. Bonus)

So now to get stuck in. May take a month or 12 who knows but here we go.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Woot - huge score on the couch!

As far as seating, not sure what you plan for the kids but I have seen bean bag chairs used quite often so that you do not need to worry about building a riser. Plus, kids just love those things!

How much do you need to worry about isolating sound? That may take up a bit of your budget to manage if necessary.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Well not too much I don't think. Put the wall up today and insulated it with sound batts and solid sound check plasterboards. That is on right of sit position. Behind screen is double garage. Left wall is brick to outside( with a 2.4 m window which may prove a challenge itself). And back wall has kitchen oven, cooktop and shelving connected to it. So I may not do much else to walls.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

On the riser option I think I will put one in but probably only 8 inches high just for looks and some functionality. ( researching how to allow base to flow through but not sure just yet). Have also decided to go with a Red and black color scheme with some gold trimmings. May see a bit of LOTR theme too. Sshh don't tell wife. Haha.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

cowboyofclubs said:


> On the riser option I think I will put one in but probably only 8 inches high just for looks and some functionality. ( researching how to allow base to flow through but not sure just yet). Have also decided to go with a Red and black color scheme with some gold trimmings. May see a bit of LOTR theme too. Sshh don't tell wife. Haha.


Check out what I did with my columns - I made them into little "stages" and I have all my LOTR figurines on them - that decor might work perfectly in your red/black/gold room.

I never really found a good source for designing the riser as a bass trap - if you find one, would you mind linking to it?


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok. So I have built the riser today to about 75% completion. Have left it 18 inches off the back wall. It is 8 inches high and have allowed room for future led trim lights to the front section. ( a little bit of color scheme work on the back wall). Also managed to wire in the gallo adivas and mount them into the ceiling. Got some nice kick they have. Future proofed by running conduit down side walls if a 7.1 is on the cards one day. Time for a beer.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Slow week or two. But a couple of beers has the creative juices flowing. 
Have finished the riser and run the rope lights around. 
Now just fiddling with some simple ideas for high wall lighting. 
Red the most likely led option but thankfully these strip lights are interchangeable colors. See pics.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Have also been out shopping. 110" fixed screen is delivered and ready to assemble after painting is done. Also picked up a denon avr x2000. Ticked all boxes of what I needed to start.


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice build so far! I remember the days of wondering will this get done. Took roughly two years to finish my room. Enjoy the build it feels great to sit back and enjoy your creation when its done.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

WAF is well and truly sorted. The hallway side is now painted and finished. She's happy and so am I. Now to get into the HT. 
The wallpaper has arrived for the back feature wall. Have also selected some better trim for the top lighting section.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Things moving a bit quicker now with a bit of time up my sleeve. 
Plasterer has been since last post so I have let loose. 
Room painted fully black. Rear Speakers and down lights all connected in ceiling. 
Feature wallpaper wall all done. And the carpet has been laid. 
Now to build the front stage and outside frame for fixed screen. Phew.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

That's the color of the lounge to go in. Just checking if it matched in ok.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Trim finished around the top of the walls. Rope lighting will be inserted behind it. Couch is in so the back half is 90% complete.


----------



## Audiohallick (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks like it's coming along great, keep up the good work!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking good, I really like how the back wall turned out! Thanks for sharing and keep up the good work.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Temporary fronts setup while I wait for the projector. Once fully operational will decide if my audio setup is adequate before I build the stage to suit current/new setup.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

And some pics. Sorry.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey guys. The projector is mounted and operational. Watched avatar 3d last night and it was simply awesome. Purchased the benQ 7500. Sensational 2d for the hobbit. And even better 3d for avatar. Really happy with how the room and quality of tech has turned out. 
Going to stick with the gallos and yammy sub for a while until budget allows upgrades. 
Now just need to build a front staging area and get some proper window treatments. 

I have also chosen to try and upcycle 2 leather chairs for the front row. They are currently cream, but I have some spray vinyl dye in candy red to use to change the color. 

Haven't done any accoustic treatment yet but looking at bass traps for back corners and perhaps some canvas prints filled with foam/insulation for the walls.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Just some pics of sub, speakers and avr.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

How much did the 7500 run you? I love the sharpness of a DLP. As good if not better than Lcos


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Mike Edwards said:


> How much did the 7500 run you? I love the sharpness of a DLP. As good if not better than Lcos


$2800 aud. included 4pairs benQ 3d glasses. 
Fantastic image. Tossed up between it and the 1070 as this is my first projector and am very happy with my choice. Even the simplicity of changing a scope picture to full screen with the press of one button. ( that might be standard but I am easily pleased).


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey all. Nearly finished the build. A few minor details to attend to. Up and running movies now. Can't get the kids out of there. Just some updated pics. 
The chairs in the front row came up really well. 5 cans of spray paint but hey, cheaper than replacing them. That brought total cost of furniture to $85 for 2 chairs and an electric 3 seat theatre recliner. 
The front stage is built. Just have to attach a curtain to the front to block out lights from equipment. 
Am going to continue the theme of movie quotes as design. Twilight& hunger games for the wife and some Disney for the kids. 
Couldn't be happier with the nearly end result. Gallo speakers sound fantastic for their size and the sub matches nicely to my ear. Picture quality in the benq w7500 is awesome in 3d or 2d. 
Will post some screen images shortly. 
Be back soon with the fully finished result.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Pelmet built and upholstered now. Can have a totally dark room during the day which is fantastic. Had a lot of fun fiddling with the new sub and ripping it. Next step to build some poster light boxes. If anyone has some suggestions for a diyer it would be appreciated. Cheers


----------

